# how do you clean a stock motor without using motor spray



## dougiefresh (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a stock tamiya 540 sport tuned motor and was wondering if there was any ways to clean it without motor spray using regular house hold items


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Not really, it is pretty cheap I use a plastic safe brake cleaner.


----------



## dougiefresh (Aug 2, 2009)

so brake cleaner would work? my local hoobyshop has some for $4 dollars. i didnt know if that stuff would work or not


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

$4.00 Is a good price it will last a long time. I haven't used brake cleaner it on stock 540 Tamyia motor before so get the stuff at the LHS clean it about every third pack. Then upgrade your motor to a good brushed motor.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Dont forget to lube the bearings/bushings after cleaning.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Fl Flash said:


> Dont forget to lube the bearings/bushings after cleaning.


God how could I for get that! Good call. That is the most important part. :thumbsup:


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

cant say to much if you just getting into the hobby you can for get that is why i switched to BL


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I have those sport tuned motors they are good but the brushes wear out. After awhile make sure they are not worn down you can lose some rpm's that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

dougiefresh said:


> i have a stock tamiya 540 sport tuned motor and was wondering if there was any ways to clean it without motor spray using regular house hold items


When I was running brushed motors I would use Denatured Alcohol in a quart
can filled about 3/4 full and spin the motor with a Dremel (slowly) as I submerged the motor for about two seconds.

Let dry, oil bushings or bearings.

After a few races, I would strain the can with a coffee filter and add new
Denatured Alcohol if needed.

You can buy Denatured Alcohol at any hardware or department store.:thumbsup:


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

RPM said:


> When I was running brushed motors I would use Denatured Alcohol in a quart
> can filled about 3/4 full and spin the motor with a Dremel (slowly) as I submerged the motor for about two seconds.
> 
> Let dry, oil bushings or bearings.
> ...


Your talking ole school now :thumbsup:


----------

